# HGV victim (!) needs opinion :(



## captain74 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes, I exactly feel like a victim of my ignorance. I had no idea about timeshares. Had never heard of them. I used a 3 day cheap hotel offer at a Hilton, attended a presentation, awed by the seller's logic, and signed a contract... I didn't even know what I was buying was a timeshare. It sounded very logical for me then with all those calculations and having a unit for your lifetime, even after your lifetime..

Anyways.. I bought this unit in Myrtle Beach. The resort is Ocean 22. The unit is 2 BP, ocean view.

I can't believe that I owe Hilton 28K where I could've bought it for a lot less.. Of course I didn't know that.. It really deeply hurts. I am not a rich man. I thought this was a good investment (!), and that we would save money. This is the biggest flop of my life. And I need some help to ease the pain.

I just heard from someone about Redweek a few days ago. It sounds not bad that I can rent the unit and get some of my money back. Does HGV allow renting it out? And if so, how is that even going to happen? When the renters go to the property, would they be allowed to enter? Should I be there?

And in general, I kindly ask the timeshare experts here to give me some brain. How can I lower my loss? Would they ever buy back the unit? Can I just give them back? What should I do? I am so sad, I can't find words for it.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jan 18, 2020)

When did you purchase and at what location did you buy at?  You can rescind the purchase of it was very recent.


----------



## captain74 (Jan 18, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> When did you purchase and at what location did you buy at? You can rescind the purchase of it was very recent.


It is not really recent. I bought it in April 2019. I didn't know how dumb I am until recently.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 18, 2020)

captain74 said:


> It is not really recent. I bought it in April 2019. I didn't know how dumb I am until recently.



You aren’t dumb. Many here first got into timeshares through the developer. The salesman are very well trained to make it seem like the deal of a lifetime. 

Ocean 22 is a fantastic resort (we are going back there for a second year this summer). What season do you own? If you bought for $28k, it’s probably not platinum. Renting might be difficult, but it’s worth a shot. 

The best advice is to use what you have. HGVC, excluding the weasley salesman, is a very user friendly system. Enjoy the vacations and make do with what you have.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 18, 2020)

You can rent out a booking that you make as a home-week reservation...
A week starting on your resort's weekly check-in day, in your season, in the same size unit.
It must use your points for that year, not saved, borrowed or bonus points.
You'll need a Guest Certificate.  You are not supposed to rent out club reservations. 
Don't expect to recover much more than your annual MF's.

There are many ways to market your TS, including the marketplace here on TUG.
See the Buting, Selling, Renting forum for additional help.

Do not beat yourself up about buying retail. Many here have done that.
Many have gone on to enjoy their TS's. A very few abandon them to foreclosure.
.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 18, 2020)

All of the reasons you thought this was a good deal for you STILL APPLY.  It's just that now you know it would have been an even BETTER deal to purchase through resale.  I'd guess at least 50% of the folks you see here bought their first timeshare from the developer, just like you.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> *All of the reasons* you thought this was a good deal for you STILL APPLY. It's just that now you know it would have been an even BETTER deal to purchase through resale. I'd guess at least 50% of the folks you see here bought their first timeshare from the developer, just like you.


Not when the sales folks stretch the truth regarding the reasons to buy.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 18, 2020)

Your best option is to make Lemonade from those Lemons.  Learn what you purchased, use it to the fullest degree you can.  

Remember there would be NO resales unless they were purchased from the developer first. Now you know if you decided you need more points to do what you want to do, and go where you want to go, you will add those points resale. 

Once you start traveling in a timeshare, you will hate staying in a hotel room.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 18, 2020)

The good news is that you bought into a great system and the properties are gorgeous. Your future costs will only be MF. The more you use it the more the initial cost will be spread over time getting you ROI and payback for the initial cost.

The bad news is that if you try to get out now you will lose all the benefit of the property and your initial investment:


If you haven't used it and your mortgage is paid off you could approach HGV about deeding it back. www.responsibleexit.com They won't refund your initial investment. Do you have a mortgage on it?
Alternatively you could try to sell or give it away on TUG or Redweek.  Most HGVC have some value but a fraction (edited) of what you paid.  You will lose your purchase money but you will not have future maintenance fee obligation. However, if you have a mortgage you cannot sell or give it away.
Last resort is to walk but they will pester you with debt collectors and your credit will take a hit. South Carolina is a non-judicial, anti-deficiency state so if you ignore their requests do not respond and do not object to the foreclosure all they can do is take back the timeshare (be careful not getting yourself trapped into objecting - they can go after your other assets.) Check out the timeshare law stickies in the buying forum under your state below. Spend an hour or so with a South Carolina real estate lawyer before pursuing this option because TUG does not give legal advice.









						Links to Official State Timeshare Laws and Guides/Manuals
					

@TUGBrian @DeniseM @CalGalTraveler take a look.  This weekend, I’m creating a spreadsheet with official links to states’ timeshare laws, as well as their statuses as to non-judicial, anti-deficiency foreclosures.  In the meantime, I will just keep adding notes.   * Legal Disclaimer: This list...




					tugbbs.com
				




Please report back what you decide to do, and what happened.

Good luck.


----------



## TDub1313 (Jan 18, 2020)

The sting will go away in time. What helps lessen the sting is learning to use the system and getting as much out of it as you can. The reasons that you bought haven’t changed. Only the price point has changed. Get as much value as you can out of the system. You have found the best possible place to do that, right here at TUG. Take some time to learn and enjoy the system and all of the places it has to offer!


----------



## andre10056 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have become so angry about this industry that I just posted a new thread:









						What if you just don't pay the developer: legal implications
					

As most of us know, buying from a developer will invariably lead to untold anxiety and sadness once you realize the enormity of your mistake.  That is borne out by a recent TUG post (as one example of perhaps hundreds of thousands over the years)...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> *Your best option is to make Lemonade from those Lemons.  Learn what you purchased, use it to the fullest degree you can*.


I agree. Stop kicking yourself and learn as much as you can. Take advantage of your timeshare ownership. The TUG forums can help you with that.

IMHO.. the primary reason to own is for stays at the HGVC locations. Make a HGVC resort bucket list and use TUG to research and ask questions. Some places will be harder to book than others.

Once your ownership no longer fits your travel needs then sell and move on.



CalGalTraveler said:


> The good news is that you bought into a great system and the properties are gorgeous. *Your future costs will only be MF.* The more you use it the more the initial cost will be spread over time getting you ROI and payback for the initial cost.


Don’t forget the Annual Club Fee and Transaction Fees (link). 
And all Fees will continue to increase over time.



> Most HGVC have some value *but about 0 to 10% of what you paid*.


This is misleading.
Yes some can be that low but the percentage varies based on what was purchased. We don’t want folks to completely _miss_ out on possibly recouping some of what they spent even though it might be a fraction of their original purchase price


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 18, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes some can be that low but the percentage varies based on what was purchased. We don’t want folks to completely out on possibly recouping some of what they spent even though it might be a fraction of their original purchase price



Good point. I will edit the post to a fraction.  Some of the newer properties don't depreciate that fast.


----------



## DrQ (Jan 18, 2020)

captain74 said:


> Yes, I exactly feel like a victim of my ignorance. I had no idea about timeshares. Had never heard of them. I used a 3 day cheap hotel offer at a Hilton, attended a presentation, awed by the seller's logic, and signed a contract... I didn't even know what I was buying was a timeshare. It sounded very logical for me then with all those calculations and having a unit for your lifetime, even after your lifetime..


Don't feel bad, that is their plan. They take people who have stayed in a motel room and show them a luxury suite and they are in for the kill. Many of us have been there.

Now concentrate on sharing quality time with your loved ones and mark it down as a lesson learned. Use you new purchase to the maximum benefit.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Good point. I will edit the post to 0 - 50%.  Some of the newer properties don't depreciate that fast.


JHMO.. I won’t state any percentages.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 18, 2020)

@alwysonvac Ok done.


----------



## LynnHilton (Jan 18, 2020)

captain74 said:


> I feel like a victim of my ignorance. I had no idea about timeshares. Had never heard of them. I used a 3 day cheap hotel offer at a Hilton, attended a presentation, awed by the seller's logic, and signed a contract... I didn't even know what I was buying was a timeshare. It sounded very logical for me then with all those calculations and having a unit for your lifetime, even after your lifetime..
> 
> I can't believe that I owe Hilton 28K where I could've bought it for a lot less.. Of course I didn't know that.. It really deeply hurts. I am not a rich man. I thought this was a good investment (!), and that we would save money. This is the biggest flop of my life. And I need some help to ease the pain.
> 
> And in general, I kindly ask the timeshare experts here to give me some brain. How can I lower my loss? Would they ever buy back the unit? Can I just give them back? What should I do? I am so sad, I can't find words for it.



Yes, this also happened to me, and I initially felt as bad as you do, or worse. Heartsick. Nauseous. Stupid. Naive. Hurting, sad and in pain. Berating and criticizing myself. Felt like a failure and a fool. Felt victimized, bedazzled and hypnotized by a slick sales presentation, but not in time to save myself before it all happened, only realizing after it was too late.  The feelings are brutal.

Later, skip down to the bottom of this reply to see the text of my first post here on the TUG BBS online discussion forum, because I wrote that AFTER I recovered from all of the awful feelings above.  There is hope for you and me, and others like us.

In the meantime, the story of how I recovered (and I'm still recovering) ...

I was so embarassed that I only told two people about buying a timeshare, the only two people whom I felt could possibly save me from losing my sanity over my HGVC purchase: my financial adviser, and my talk therapist.

When I informed my financial adviser about my mistake and how to minimize the damage, he gave me the best advice: DO NOT DESCRIBE WHAT YOU DID AS A MISTAKE. He went on to encourage me to acknowledge that it was an impulsive choice, but not a cause of financial ruin ... everyone makes impulsive choices big or small sometimes in their life.  In my case, like you, I didn't even know what I'd signed up for.  I thought I was signing up to pay $150 per month over the next ten years, well within my budget.  Turns out I had signed up for a ten-year mortgage at 12.25% !!! So my adviser wisely encouraged me to use some of my cash savings to pre-pay the entire mortgage, thus saving a ton of interest payments.  Did you sign up for a mortgage, or did you pay $28,000 upfront? If mortgage, then perhaps pre-pay as much as you can.

Before HGVC, I was naturally prone to regrets and rumination about many aspects of my life, that's why I was already seeing a talk therapist.  So, her advice re: my HGVC debacle was the same as any perceived regret: learn how to live in the present moment and take steps toward a happy future.  The same concept as "make lemonade out of lemons". Therapists don't rely on trite cliches like that, but they do suggest the very sound concept that the cliche is based on: preserve your emotional health by trying to make the best of whatever cards you've been dealt, including situations that you caused yourself.

Therefore, I was able to "come around" to the same excellent advice that TUG members here have already told you in their answers to you ... along with my financial adviser and my therapist, the TUG folks told me the same thing, which I summarized in my first post here (text below).

Wishing you the soothing comfort you need and want.  By the way, it's emotionally healthy to grieve about all those sad, bad and mad feelings.  Don't squash them, feel them.  Then, move along to making the best of a bad situation.  I hope that you and I can both get to a point where we no longer view it as a bad situation, a point where we can enjoy our HGVC vacations without negative thoughts.

Here is the text of my first post here in this discussion forum:

I've been reading and studying a lot of information here on the TUG Member website and the TUG Online Discussion Forums website.
But I also just wanted to say "hello", and to feel like part of the TUG group.
I purchased directly from developer in 2019. (Later regretted, and described myself as "bedazzled and hypnotized" by the sales presentation, but I accept full responsibility for my choice)
However, I'm now attempting to live by and accomplish the following wonderful quotes from the TUG "Timesharing 101" Article:
“If it’s too late to rescind, accept that it’s too late and enjoy your week without regrets. Most TUGgers purchased their first Timeshares from developers, at prices far exceeding resale value, so we know what it’s like.”
“focus towards getting the most out of your timeshare so that you will receive the maximum possible benefits”
“Remember the point of timesharing is for you, your family, and your friends to enjoy better, more satisfying vacations; don’t let yourself get so frustrated trying to work with timesharing that you lose that goal.”
*“obtain more value and enjoyment from timeshare ownership”*
I'm looking forward to having Internet friends here who understand timeshares in general, as well as possibly having some specifics in common with me.


----------



## captain74 (Jan 18, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Ocean 22 is a fantastic resort (we are going back there for a second year this summer). What season do you own? If you bought for $28k, it’s probably not platinum. Renting might be difficult, but it’s worth a shot.


I didn't even know what season it is. I just checked after you mentioned and it's 'Gold'. I guess it's not the best?..


----------



## captain74 (Jan 18, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> You can rent out a booking that you make as a home-week reservation...
> A week starting on your resort's weekly check-in day, in your season, in the same size unit.
> It must use your points for that year, not saved, borrowed or bonus points.
> You'll need a Guest Certificate.  You are not supposed to rent out club reservations.
> Don't expect to recover much more than your annual MF's.


Thanks for the advice. I guess I need to learn my 'home week', I don't know what exactly it means, but I will check.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 18, 2020)

captain74 said:


> I didn't even know what season it is. I just checked after you mentioned and it's 'Gold'. I guess it's not the best?..



It’s not bad.  Platinum is the best because the MF per Point ratio is the best. In HGVC, each size room has the same MF, no matter the season. My 2 bedroom platinum at The Flamingo has maintenance fees at $1087. My platinum season deed gives me 7000 points. The  gold season 2 bedroom gives 500 while the silver season 2 bedroom gives 3500. They all have the same $1087 MF. I get more bang for my buck. HGVC also prohibits you from renting anything other than your home week (the exact season and room size/designation) at your resort. So you can book any week during the gold season at Ocean 22. The platinum weeks are the most popular so they will rent for more.

My best advice to you is to use the points. Take your vacation. Learn the ins and outs of the system. Tug here is a great place to start. The regulars here have taught me so much just by reading their responses. Ask questions if you have them. Ocean 22 is an awesome resort. My family loved it, but we will explore more resorts. Elara, Tuscany, Ocean Oak and a MarBrisa are on our hit list. So are the Hawaii resorts. If they ever build that resort in Pigeon Forge Tennessee, that might make our list too. Lots of places to visit! My family LOVES the living space of the HGVC rooms. The full kitchen and separate bedrooms really make vacationing easier. Stick around and learn to use what you have.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 18, 2020)

captain74 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I guess I need to learn my 'home week', I don't know what exactly it means, but I will check.



Your "home" week is any week you can book at your home resort - Ocean 22 - in your Gold season


----------



## tombanjo (Jan 18, 2020)

*Platinum: Weeks 21–35*
Expand to see *2020 Home Week* Saturday check-in dates

UNIT SIZE*MON-THU*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*FRI-SUN*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*7-NIGHT*
POINTS
PER WEEK1 Bedroom4809604,8001 Bedroom Plus6201,2406,2002 Bedroom7001,4007,0002 Bedroom Plus8401,6808,4003 Bedroom Plus9601,9209,600
*Gold: Weeks 8–20, 36–47, 51–52*
Expand to see *2020 Home Week* Saturday check-in dates

UNIT SIZE*MON-THU*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*FRI-SUN*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*7-NIGHT*
POINTS
PER WEEK1 Bedroom3406803,4001 Bedroom Plus4208404,2002 Bedroom5001,0005,0002 Bedroom Plus5801,1605,8003 Bedroom Plus7001,4007,000


----------



## tombanjo (Jan 18, 2020)

So it looks like you have 5800 points, but you can use them other places during "club season". Home Week is your resort and your season. You can book that a year out. But if you wanted a 1 bedroom for thanksgiving week you could book - probably during "club season" and have 1000 pts left over


----------



## captain74 (Jan 18, 2020)

tombanjo said:


> So it looks like you have 5800 points, but you can use them other places during "club season". Home Week is your resort and your season. You can book that a year out. But if you wanted a 1 bedroom for thanksgiving week you could book - probably during "club season" and have 1000 pts left over


Yes, I am getting 5800 points a year. Thank you for the explanation. It is very informative.

By the way, I just remembered why I signed up for this in the first place. I was told, by probably the sales manager, that this deal has a value of 50K, and I am getting it for around half the price, the the value would increase. And since the brand was Hilton, I believed and didn't want to miss the opportunity. I can't believe it.

I am grateful for each individual response. My pain is a bit eased. I will keep learning more and try to get the most out of it.


----------



## captain74 (Jan 18, 2020)

LynnHilton said:


> Yes, this also happened to me, and I initially felt as bad as you do, or worse. Heartsick. Nauseous. Stupid. Naive. Hurting, sad and in pain. Berating and criticizing myself. Felt like a failure and a fool. Felt victimized, bedazzled and hypnotized by a slick sales presentation, but not in time to save myself before it all happened, only realizing after it was too late.  The feelings are brutal.
> 
> Later, skip down to the bottom of this reply to see the text of my first post here on the TUG BBS online discussion forum, because I wrote that AFTER I recovered from all of the awful feelings above.  There is hope for you and me, and others like us.
> 
> ...


I sincerely thank you for this message. Although sad, sharing sadness is a bit relieving. What fooled me was the name Hilton. I wouldn't think they would do this to me or anyone else. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## captain74 (Jan 18, 2020)

dayooper said:


> It’s not bad.  Platinum is the best because the MF per Point ratio is the best. In HGVC, each size room has the same MF, no matter the season. My 2 bedroom platinum at The Flamingo has maintenance fees at $1087. My platinum season deed gives me 7000 points. The  gold season 2 bedroom gives 500 while the silver season 2 bedroom gives 3500. They all have the same $1087 MF. I get more bang for my buck. HGVC also prohibits you from renting anything other than your home week (the exact season and room size/designation) at your resort. So you can book any week during the gold season at Ocean 22. The platinum weeks are the most popular so they will rent for more.
> 
> My best advice to you is to use the points. Take your vacation. Learn the ins and outs of the system. Tug here is a great place to start. The regulars here have taught me so much just by reading their responses. Ask questions if you have them. Ocean 22 is an awesome resort. My family loved it, but we will explore more resorts. Elara, Tuscany, Ocean Oak and a MarBrisa are on our hit list. So are the Hawaii resorts. If they ever build that resort in Pigeon Forge Tennessee, that might make our list too. Lots of places to visit! My family LOVES the living space of the HGVC rooms. The full kitchen and separate bedrooms really make vacationing easier. Stick around and learn to use what you have.


I paid around $1200 this year for MF. I agree resorts are beautiful. We were actually shocked to see how good they are. If they actually held their value, I wouldn't complain. Anyway, I will try my best to enjoy the deal.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

captain74 said:


> I paid around $1200 this year for MF. I agree resorts are beautiful. We were actually shocked to see how good they are. If they actually held their value, I wouldn't complain. Anyway, I will try my best to enjoy the deal.



That is why resale is the way to buy timeshares because you can't lose money you haven't spent.

If you have a mortgage and didn't buy this outright you have a choice to make:

*a)  Walk Now:* Lose your downpayment and MF and take a credit hit. But save your future mortgage payments
*b)  Use and enjoy. You can walk/sell/give away later. *There is no rush. You lose the mortgage payments you are making annually. So you could walk in 3 years but at least enjoy a few vacations out of it.
*c) Keep and enjoy. Sell/give away later.*

You ended up with a desirable resort and a decent number of points. The people who are really screwed are those who think they are mitigating their risk by starting small but end up with worthless units - think silver season 2500 points, at a high MF resort where it is cheaper to rent (think Trump Vegas or some of the Florida properties.) You also bought in an anti-deficiency state (SC) so that protects your assets should something catastrophic (God forbid) should happen and you cannot sell/give away the unit. If you purchased in other states, you are unprotected by law.

Stick around TUG to figure out how to maximize your ownership. And join TUG. It will be the best $15 you will spend on navigating your timeshare ownership.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

captain74 said:


> I sincerely thank you for this message. Although sad, sharing sadness is a bit relieving. What fooled me was the name Hilton. I wouldn't think they would do this to me or anyone else. Thanks so much for sharing.





Make the best use of it and concentrate getting the loan paid off early (if you can).   Once it is paid off then you always have the option of selling what you own.

Give some thought to becoming a TUG member.  It will be the best use of $15 ever!

Welcome to TUG.




.


----------



## andre10056 (Jan 19, 2020)

captain74 said:


> I paid around $1200 this year for MF. I agree resorts are beautiful. We were actually shocked to see how good they are. If they actually held their value, I wouldn't complain. Anyway, I will try my best to enjoy the deal.


captain 74,

One of the reasons "Data Science" is said to be THE career field of the 21st century is because data is all-important in making good decisions.  The more information you have before making a decision, the better the decision.  If you make decisions without gathering information, your decision-making can't be much better than simply throwing a dart onto a dart board.

After reading about your plight, I started a new thread yesterday around 10 AM, 10:30 AM or so.  It's linked above.  Assuming you haven't read it, you may want to check it out as I learned a ton of information which will allow me, as well as perhaps many others, to make good future decisions.

Here's some more data for you, an ebay ad listing an "every other year" 1 BR in Ocean 22.  Minimum bid is $5 and, as yet, there are zero bids:









						3,400 HGVC Points at Ocean 22!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3,400 HGVC Points at Ocean 22! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




More data:

Assuming the information above is correct with regard to Ocean 22's Gold Season, you have the right to make a reservation for weeks 8 through 20 OR weeks 36 through 47 OR week 51 OR week 52.  For 2020, that works out to the following check-in days:

February 21 through May 15
September 4 through November 20
Christmas week
New Years week

Those are all offseason weeks.  In terms of renting, I'm guessing that the only week that is encompassed by Myrtle Beach bike week, which is scheduled for May 8 through 17, might be doable.  It's a big deal for bikers and, assuming Ocean 22 might be able to accommodate them, that MAY be a good rental opportunity.

However, here's some more data:

Floating weeks like you own are usually made available to owners on Sep 1, Oct 1, maybe as late as Nov 1.  And then the best weeks get taken quickly!  If you haven't reserved a good week by now, or as good as you may be able to get during those above-listed time frames, you may just be left with the "not so good" weeks.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

I believe the OP bought this to use. With 5800 HGV points, s/he could vacation during high season (but perhaps 5 days instead of 7, or in a smaller 1 bdrm), or at other resorts.

To rent, it appears that there is a market for this property but primarily during summer. Below is a snip from Redweek where a 2 bdrm during May is offered for $450/night. That's a significant premium over the $171/night MF cost but even if it rents for $250, OP is ahead.  The OP could rent for the week for X years to pay off the mortgage.

Alternatively, he could split the homeweek between a renter and himself and use the rental payments to cover the MF and mortgage. (Pay for housekeeping between the renter and his stay.)  This way he pays significantly all or most of the $28k but also gets some enjoyment out of the unit without having to walk.


----------



## LynnHilton (Jan 19, 2020)

captain74 said:


> What fooled me was the name Hilton. I wouldn't think they would do this to me or anyone else.



Oh, yes, "Hilton", that was bait for me, too.  BTW, the Hilton Grand Vacation Club is not owned by Hilton. HGVC is a third-party timeshare company partnering with real Hilton for the rights to use the Hilton name. Yeah.

Immediately after I found TUG discussion forum, I was seeing posts on here about rumors that a different company named Apollo would buy HGVC.  I assumed that would mean that the contract to use Hilton name might change, and the club would not even be called Hilton Grand Vacation Club any more !! Geez !! More temporary panic for me. I don't know whatever happened about the Apollo rumor.


----------



## andre10056 (Jan 19, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I believe the OP bought this to use. With 5800 HGV points, s/he could vacation during high season (but perhaps 5 days instead of 7, or in a smaller 1 bdrm), or at other resorts.
> 
> To rent, it appears that there is a market for this property but primarily during summer. Below is a snip from Redweek where a 2 bdrm during May is offered for $450/night. That's a significant premium over the $171/night MF cost but even if it rents for $250, OP is ahead.  The OP could rent for the week for X years to pay off the mortgage.
> 
> ...


I'll grant you that midweek May is, indeed, pretty good weather time (most years, anyway).  But I know an elderly couple who owns at the Shorecrest II (or something like that...it was a while ago) in North Myrtle Beach who knew that their health problems would prevent them from going...so they asked for my help (my being the computer "expert" LOL) in trying to rent it out.  It just so happened that their week was Bike Week.  I thought...oh boy...this is gonna be easy.  It wasn't.  I finally got a renter via airbnb for net about $1000.

Redweek...bupkis.

TUG...I didn't try (even though I first signed on during 2007, I never looked at TUG for many, many years).

So...yes...you can ask for the moon and maybe you'll get it.  But maybe not.

But I doubt the owner of the timeshare underlying this thread still has May floating week opportunities, anyway.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

Perhaps you are right, but Shorecrest II is not HGV Ocean 22. You've got the Hilton name behind it, and this is a newish oceanfront resort so helps create a premium expectation about the rental.

$1000 against a $1200 MF is still better than nothing but OP may be able to do better than that. It appears that Shorecrest II is on the marsh instead of the ocean and some of the reviews indicate the rooms are outdated and need refurbishment:

_"Shore Crest Vacation Villas takes beachside living to a whole new level. Choose from two resort buildings: Shore Crest I on the ocean or Shore Crest II on the marsh and just a short boardwalk stroll from the beach. Spacious 1- and 2-bedroom suites can accommodate from 4 to six guests in comfort and style, with full kitchens and baths, master bedrooms, separate living and dining areas and balconies."_

Renting is not a perfect solution but will help ease the pain of a $28 large payment.


----------



## andre10056 (Jan 19, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Perhaps you are right, but Shorecrest II is not HGV Ocean 22. You've got the Hilton name behind it, and this is a newish oceanfront resort so helps create a premium expectation about the rental.
> 
> $1000 against a $1200 MF is still better than nothing but OP may be able to do better than that. It appears that Shorecrest II is on the marsh instead of the ocean and some of the reviews indicate the rooms are outdated and need refurbishment:
> 
> _"Shore Crest Vacation Villas takes beachside living to a whole new level. Choose from two resort buildings: Shore Crest I on the ocean or Shore Crest II on the marsh and just a short boardwalk stroll from the beach. Spacious 1- and 2-bedroom suites can accommodate from 4 to six guests in comfort and style, with full kitchens and baths, master bedrooms, separate living and dining areas and balconies."_


Yup.  I remember.  Gold Crown resort.  Bike week.  And, although the unit in Shorecrest II wasn't oceanfront, it was part of the overall Shorecrest resort.  You could use the Shorecrest I oceanfront pool.  The lazy river.  Walk out to the beach in seconds.  The units in II were even more spacious.  The fitness center was, I heard, great.

And the guests RAVED about their overall experience.  I got a great airbnb review.  I won't be renting out there again so it won't do me much good...but it's nice to know they were happy.   

But, to the extent the owner did not know prior to yesterday that he even owned a Gold week, and what that meant, I'm guessing he hasn't reserved as yet.  And, as you know about floating weeks, the better weeks go quickly.  So I'm hoping, since he already paid his $1200 MF, that something good is still out there for him.

Then again, since all but the coldest weather weeks are school weeks, he may not be able to go to even the May weeks if he has a family.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

andre10056 said:


> But, to the extent the owner did not know prior to yesterday that he even owned a Gold week, and what that meant, I'm guessing he hasn't reserved as yet.  And, as you know about floating weeks, the better weeks go quickly.  So I'm hoping, since he already paid his $1200 MF, that something good is still out there for him.
> 
> Then again, since all but the coldest weather weeks are school weeks, he may not be able to go to even the May weeks if he has a family.



True, it may be too late for bike week reservation this year if fall does not offer decent rental. But OP has many future years to plan.

He could use his points now during summer weeks (not rent) but needs to reserve ASAP, or find another resort to reserve.


----------



## LynnHilton (Jan 19, 2020)

captain74 said:


> Yes, I am getting 5800 points a year. I will keep learning more and try to get the most out of it.



Hi, it's me again !!  When I'm learning something new, I tell the educator "Teach me as if I'm in kindergarten" or "*E*xplain *L*ike *I*'m *5* years old" (called *ELI5* on Internet forums).

I'll try to explain my understanding of stuff, trying to simplify. (Other TUGgers, please correct me if I'm wrong).

With your 5800 points, you can choose many different possible vacations, here are some examples:

(a) one 7-day vacation at Ocean 22 in a 2BR unit

(b) one 7-day vacation at some other HGVC resort in a 2BR unit

(c) several 3-day or 4-day vacations at Ocean 22 or some other HGVC resort

How can you accomplish the multiple-vacations described in (c) ??

(c1) Instead of scheduling a vacation in a 2BR condo, schedule a vacation by staying in a 1BR condo or a studio condo.  Costs much less than 5800 points, so you can do this more than once

(c2) Schedule 3-day or 4-day vacations on Monday through Thursday nights, because Friday through Sunday nights cost double the points for the exact same condo !! Mon-Thu "yay", Fri-Sun "nay" !!

(c3) Schedule 3-day, 4-day or 7-day vacations during any resort's "Silver season", the cheapest season because that is off-season, or maybe less attractive weather.

My example: I own 2200 points for one Platinum week Studio condo at Elara in Las Vegas. (BTW going back to my stupidity, I didn't even choose that myself, the slick HGVC sales staff picked it for me!! Oy !!)

So, I'm not interested at all in one 7-day vacation in a Studio in Las Vegas.

Instead, I wanted to go somewhere on the ocean.

So, I scheduled one 4-day vacation in a 1BR condo during Silver (cheapest) season at Ocean Enclave in Myrtle Beach (just a few blocks away from your Ocean 22 resort !!).

That vacation only cost me 960 points !!  I still have 1240 points to schedule another vacation somewhere !!

That vacation was literally just last week !! It was fabulous !!  Ocean Enclave in MB is beautiful, and I'm told Ocean 22 is equally beautiful.

I knew before I went that Silver season would be too cool to swim in the ocean or sit on the beach in summer clothes ... I didn't care, I didn't need or want that !!

I just enjoyed walking along the beach and the boardwalk, looking at the ocean from my balcony and feeling peace of mind.  I used the Ocean Enclave hot tub several times ... most times I was the only one there !!

I tried as many local seafood restaurants as possible.

And, I just got lucky that weather was unseasonably warm, 70 degrees per day !!  Was that God or the universe trying to assuage my previous buyer's remorse ??

Who would be your maximum vacation buddies or your minimum vacation buddies: spouse or significant other, your adult children or your school-age children, your grandchildren?  It's not required that you use your HGVC for the full-family week-long getaway, you could use HGVC for just you and one other family member, staying in 1BR or Studio condo.

I have two adult sons, and at my HGVC sales presentation I had vague ideas about all three of us spending a full week together at a fabulous resort.  Not !!  That was unrealistic thinking.  My sons both work full-time with only "x" number of vacation days, and they have opportunities to take vacation time for stuff different than hanging out with Mom.

So, I might use all my HGVC points alone, and schedule non-HGVC vacations with my sons at non-HGVC locations with inexpensive weekend rates.

Or, after I've used up all my HGVC points, I might be able to schedule an HGVC weekend vacation with my sons by paying cash for HGVC, not points.  That is called HGVC "Open Season".

During Open Season (cash) the nightly rate for a beautiful HGVC resort is way less than the nightly rate at a plain Hilton hotel, and also the HGVC Open Season (cash) costs for Fri-Sun are NOT double the Mon-Thu Open Season (cash) rates, the weekend is often just a skosh higher than the weekdays.

I hope these examples help you to consider all your possible vacation options.


----------



## andre10056 (Jan 19, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> True, it may be too late for bike week reservation this year if fall does not offer decent rental. But OP has many future years to plan.
> 
> He could use his points now during summer weeks (not rent) but needs to reserve ASAP, or find another resort to reserve.


And just to be clear for anyone reading this thread who might think that "bike week" is a highly desirable week, and might seek to trade into a Myrtle Beach resort for that time period, it is indeed a great week.  For bikers.  If you're not a biker, apparently not so much.

When I was first tasked with the rental assignment, I did a search for "Myrtle Beach events May" and learned that such a thing as a bike week existed.  And figured, "Oh boy!  An event.  Nothing easier to rent than a unit when there's an event".

And then went into tripadvisor to read what I expected to be glowing reviews of staying in the Myrtle Beach area during bike week.  Instead I got the following type of review:

"Absolute nightmare.  I couldn't believe that we stayed during what turned out to be bike week.  I had no idea when I made my reservations.  We couldn't even sleep because, all night long, bikers were going by in their Harley Hogs making a Godawful racket".

So I didn't use those reviews, or reference to those reviews, in my ad....although I did fully disclose that it was bike week.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

LOL...I thought bike week involved bicycles not Harleys.   

+1 To @LynnHilton point, there are some 2500 pt studios (Lagoon Tower and Ocean Tower) in Hawaii where the OP could stay for 2 weeks if he plans ahead and may have 800 points left over for a few days elsewhere. Takes planning but can be done.

He could rent out his week and then use HGV Open Season and RCI last call/extra vacations with cash to stay at resorts to expand his usage.

@andre10056 Looking at event weeks is a great plan. There are some TUGers who own silver (January) weeks in Vegas who rent out their week to CES convention attendees and do well.


----------



## andre10056 (Jan 19, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> LOL...I thought bike week involved bicycles not Harleys.
> 
> Looking at event weeks is a great plan. There are some TUGers who own silver (January) weeks in Vegas who rent out their week to CES attendees and do well.


That would be pretty funny if someone thought it was some kind of bicycling event.  And, instead, found themselves surrounded by a thousand Hell's Angels.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 19, 2020)

captain74 said:


> Yes, I exactly feel like a victim of my ignorance. ...
> Anyways.. I bought this unit in Myrtle Beach. The resort is Ocean 22. The unit is 2 BP, ocean view......
> ...... This is the biggest flop of my life.
> And I need some help to ease the pain.



1) you bought a very nice resort in a good system - as others have said
2 ) TUG is the right place to learn how to use .
3) The vacation value will ease your your current discomfort with your decision .
4) if you enjoy the usage enough - you can add via resale - whether it be HGVC or something else .


(note as you read TUG - how many regular posting members own multiple ownerships / it took me a while to figure out how this even made sense . Now I understand - many bought from the developer like you did ; figured out how to best use ; and wanted more , so they bought resale the next time .


----------



## LynnHilton (Jan 19, 2020)

andre10056 said:


> "Absolute nightmare.  I couldn't believe that we stayed during what turned out to be bike week.  I had no idea when I made my reservations.  We couldn't even sleep because, all night long, bikers were going by in their Harley Hogs making a Godawful racket".



OMG brings back memories years and years ago on a family trip to Mount Rushmore, we reserved (well in advance) a stay in Sturgis SD, not knowing it was National Bike Rally week.  Thank God it was just one night.  For perspective, I just now Googled it, and apparently one recent attendance record was in 2015 when 739,000 bikers were there !!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> (note as you read TUG - how many regular posting members own multiple ownerships / it took me a while to figure out how this even made sense . Now I understand - many bought from the developer like you did ; figured out how to best use ; and wanted more , so they bought resale the next time .



This is us. We didn't do well on our first developer but thanks to education on TUG, we are killing it - cost-savings wise - on our two resales.


----------



## andre10056 (Jan 19, 2020)

LynnHilton said:


> OMG brings back memories years and years ago on a family trip to Mount Rushmore, we reserved (well in advance) a stay in Sturgis SD, not knowing it was National Bike Rally week.  Thank God it was just one night.  For perspective, I just now Googled it, and apparently one recent attendance record was in 2015 when 739,000 bikers were there !!


739,000 bikers?  I envisioned maybe a thousand bikers.  Oh boy.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 19, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This is us. We didn't do well on our first developer but thanks to education on TUG, we are killing it - cost-savings wise - on our two resales.


I see you joined Dec 2014
5 years of TUG membership
x $15 yr. =  GREAT VACATION VALUE / and 4200+ posts


----------



## cman (Jan 19, 2020)

captain74 said:


> Yes, I exactly feel like a victim of my ignorance. I had no idea about timeshares. Had never heard of them. I used a 3 day cheap hotel offer at a Hilton, attended a presentation, awed by the seller's logic, and signed a contract... I didn't even know what I was buying was a timeshare. It sounded very logical for me then with all those calculations and having a unit for your lifetime, even after your lifetime..
> 
> Anyways.. I bought this unit in Myrtle Beach. The resort is Ocean 22. The unit is 2 BP, ocean view.
> 
> ...


Walking away is an option you may need to consider. There are several threads on TUG that discuss the pros and cons.


----------



## terces (Jan 19, 2020)

Just for perspective, I have about $30,000 in a Mexican TS.  I would not do it again, but I don't regret it.  We get 84,000 RCI points for an annual fee of $199 and have used the crap out of it.  I also have at least that much in 21,000 HGVC points as well.  When I compare this $60,000 adventure with my previous ownership of a motor home and as well a ski condo, this is a "pinch-me deal".   If I was you I would make it work, add to it with resale units and have an amazing life out of the deal.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

True. When you compare to the cost of a boat or RV this is nothing. Plus you don't have to lift a finger to maintain it, clean it or store it.


----------



## fernow (Jan 21, 2020)

Life is full of those "if only" moments.  Back in the day I bought 2000 shares of Apple at $11/share.  Sold them for $50/share and thought I was brilliant.  Pains me to think what they would be worth today.  Oh well.

If you rented a unit similar to your Hilton Timeshare, it would cost you somewhere around $100 and $200 more per night then your HGV maintenance fees.  So not unreasonable to assume you are saving $1400/vacation week using HGV.  (Yes everyone, I know the math can vary, inflation is a factor etc)

You would have had to pay something for the same timeshare aftermarket, say $8000 to use a number.  So you "wasted" $20k.  BUT in 14 years, you are back to where you "could have been".  In 20 yrs from now you will be financially ahead of where you would have been had you never gotten involved in timeshare.  

Life could be worse. You could have sold 2000 shares of Apple at $50.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 21, 2020)

fernow said:


> Life could be worse. You could have sold 2000 shares of Apple at $50.



I knew a guy who owned a ton of Apple stock back when they nearly went belly up.
He had ridden it into the dirt (0.93/share). He would'a made nothing by selling,
I pitied the poor schmuck. AFAIK, he still has 'em.  _What a genius._


----------



## dayooper (Jan 22, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This is us. We didn't do well on our first developer but thanks to education on TUG, we are killing it - cost-savings wise - on our two resales.



Just waiting for retirement (10-12 years down the road) before we really get to use our points to the fullest. Still saving on 2 and 3 bedroom condos while we still have full family vacations (oldest has 1.5 years left of college).

I'll give an example. We booked a 3 bedroom at Ocean 22 this summer in the end of June. The best rate for Ocean 22 during our desired time I have found listed is on VBRO $395 a night ($3536.90 total stay including taxes) for a 2 bedroom. We could use a 2 bedroom for our family, but we couldn't take any guests and my 5'2" 10 year old would be sleeping on the sleeper sofa. We are taking guests this trip so we need a 3 bedroom. The rack rate at Holton.com for the week would be over $9,800. Using our points, we used all of this years 7000 and borrowed 2600 from next year. Including the MF's, Club Dues and Club Booking fee, our cost per point was ~ $0.19, or a total $1,826. We paid a total of $6200 for our resale purchase (purchase price, closing and Hilton fees). Going by the rack rate for our week and what we have paid, we are already ahead (and that doesn't take into account any other trips our family has made). I know rack rate isn't the best comparison, but it's the only place I have found the exact comp for what booked. Ocean Enclave has 3 bedrooms as well and they are cheaper than Ocean 22, ($6,400 - $7,100) so we "could" book those too.

Now, there are 3 bedroom's at Ocean 22 for rent at Redweek going for $3000 - $5000 total, but nothing that would be in our tight date range. I know there are other places we could rent, but so many of those aren't what we want and, quite frankly, I would never had ever heard of Redweek if it weren't for us researching timeshares. Would I want to pay developer rates for my deed? No, but resale purchase was great for our family. It forces us to vacation and it's something the entire family can get behind. With the needs of our large family, it has been a cost saver too.


----------



## captain74 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi everyone. I appreciate all the responses which made me feel much better. I have a question though. What is this TUG you're talking about and how do I become a member? What are the benefits?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 25, 2020)

captain74 said:


> Hi everyone. I appreciate all the responses which made me feel much better. I have a question though. What is this TUG you're talking about and how do I become a member? What are the benefits?



Look at the top of the page you are reading this on.  This site is called TUG - Timeshare Users Group.

Use me as a referral if you want.   LOL

You can join by looking under the Support TUG on the blue menu above.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 25, 2020)

captain74 said:


> Yes, I exactly feel like a victim of my ignorance. I had no idea about timeshares. Had never heard of them. I used a 3 day cheap hotel offer at a Hilton, attended a presentation, awed by the seller's logic, and signed a contract... I didn't even know what I was buying was a timeshare. It sounded very logical for me then with all those calculations and having a unit for your lifetime, even after your lifetime..
> 
> Anyways.. I bought this unit in Myrtle Beach. The resort is Ocean 22. The unit is 2 BP, ocean view.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club. Not only did I buy a developer purchase, I was lured in with the glitz of being part of the club. All I saw was increased maint fees and not enough points to go anywhere. I paid 39K all in for my first purchase. What makes matters worse is I was in my early 20s. No internet in your pocket to check for places like tug. As a matter of fact I just paid someone 850 to take my unit. What did I do? I bought more units in the same system with more points on resale for cheap and now I’m actually enjoying and using my ownerships. I rent when I need as well. So I didn’t get out, I learned and bought more. Even now I’m heavily contemplating a DVC. I don’t need it but I want it. Lol.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 25, 2020)

captain74 said:


> Hi everyone. I appreciate all the responses which made me feel much better. I have a question though. What is this TUG you're talking about and how do I become a member? What are the benefits?


You’re in TUG. Timeshare users group.


----------



## captain74 (Jan 25, 2020)

CPNY said:


> You’re in TUG. Timeshare users group.


I read that there is paid membership. It's what I am asking.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jan 25, 2020)

captain74 said:


> I read that there is paid membership. It's what I am asking.



If you click on the menu item on this page called "Support TUG" there is an option to "Join TUG".  Follow that - pay the $15 and you'll be happy you did.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 25, 2020)

As a member you, you get access to a few parts of the site that are only allowed for members.  

You get access to: 

Reviews - which provides reviews from TUG members, and most are a lot of descriptive than what you find on tripadvisor or RCI.  
Sightings - in which if someone see a week they feel might be of interest to others and it is available in some system they will post notification her on TUG, usually in RCI or II, but someones other sites too.
Ad - Your membership comes with a supply of Ads so that you can post your own rentals if you like. 

And hey you support this cools site, all for the whopping charge of $15.


Once you are a member providing detailed reviews and referring other members gets you adds up and may give you free years membership.  A certain number of referrals and you become a Free lifetime member.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 25, 2020)

captain74 said:


> I read that there is paid membership. It's what I am asking.


Yes there is a paid membership. See post 57 above. It’s worth it.


----------

